# Filograna Arnis Demo!



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 9, 2006)

Here is a clip of the founder of Filograna Arnis.  This particular 
demo is on knife fighting.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1687079548943652216&q=arnis


----------



## arnisador (Dec 9, 2006)

Looks good!


----------

